# Swedish: gå till sängs



## Mikie8421

Hej, 

I'm new to Swedish and I was looking up the phrase "to go to bed."  The translations gave "gå till sängs."  Can someone explain to me why there is an "s" at the end of "säng"

Tack,
Mike


----------



## Tazzler

I'm guessing it's the genitive form that used to be requiered after the preposition "till". Nowadays the genitive in such instances is limited to fixed expressions.


----------



## Tjahzi

That is correct. There exists a few similar phrases such as _till sjöss_, _till bords_ and _till havs_ which indeed stems from the fact that in Old Norse (and modern Icelandic) the preposition "til" governed the genitive.

Also, I'd like to add that the most common way to say "to go to bed" is "_(att)_ gå och lägga sig". "_(Att) gå till sängs"_ sounds quite old fashioned.


----------



## Mikie8421

Thanks a lot to both of you.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei alle
Kan jeg tilføye en ting til (noe som gjelder genitivformen):

(att) gå till fots - på svensk
og
(å) gå til fots - på norsk 
dvs.
(to) walk - på engelsk
men jeg lurer på om norsk uttrykket "(å) gå til bunns" (med genitiv)   kan bli riktig oversettes  til svensk med uttrykket "(att) gå till  botten " (uten genitiv).
Vennligst, er det noen som har lyst og tid til å sjekke / forklare ?
Takk for oppmerksomheten
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag känner inte till det norska uttrycket "gå til bunns (med?)", men det skulle kunna vara "gå till botten (med något)". 

Det verkar som om bara obestämda former kan ha ärvt ett genitiv _s_, så det är nog därför "botten" inte har det. Intressant fråga dock!


----------



## hanne

Jeg vil tro det norske "gå til bunns" svarer til det danske "gå til bunds" i betydning, og det er i så fald "synke" (fx et skib, ikke en luftballon). Det andet udtryk vil (på dansk) være "gå i dybden (med)", dvs. "gå i detaljer".


----------



## national

Man säger som Jag går till sängs. Varför ordet säng med s här?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Check this tread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1899742&highlight=sängs


----------

